# canidae vs wellness super 5 mix



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

i switched my pup from BB to wellness about a month and a half ago, doesnt seem the wellness has fully agreed with him, loose poo which has gotten better and some itching and chewing. so after some MORE research i was checking out the canidae all life stages or grain free. they have more meat meal instead of deboned meat like wellness, which should probably be farther down their list of ingredients, so the wellness is mainly grain im figuring. anyways the canidae website says all of their facilities are thoroughly inspected etc with US ingredients. plus the price is considerably better than wellness. so basically i was loooking for info from anyone thats tried both or any useful info and opinions. thanks!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We feed Canidae to all our dogs and they all do great on it.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

My pup (one of GSDBESTK9's husband's litter) was on Canidae when I brought her home. Long, stressful story short, I think i was just over feeding her or too many treats, besides vaccines, de-worming, etc. I decided to switch her to wellness large breed puppy thinking it was the food that wasn't agreeing with her. She is doing much better now on wellness but looking back, i think i should just have kept her on Canidae all life stage. She'll have to switch foods in a month or so (might wait a couple of months since she's finally having solid stools after 2 weeks of "mush" every 2 to 3 hrs) but I'm seriously thinking of going back to Canidae. I like the ingredients and yes, cheaper than wellness and not so much grain or fillers.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

as far as calcium/phos levels no one has had any problems? the wellness has deboned chicken and deboned whitefish as first 2 ingredients, take away the moisture and those move way down, canidae has meals. i just want to give him a high protien food until i can go grain free. its unreal the choices that are out there. never would have thought its such a science.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've used BB, Canidae, Super 5, plus others.
i switch foods from bag to bag. i keep a variety of can food
on hand. i've never fed puppy food.


----------

